# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Release] Archeage - Anti AFK

## Rido10

*We all know (or at least most of us) that Free-To-Play users have to be online to recieve labor points right? So this tool is a MUST - HAVE for F2P or even Patron players.
All this does is from time to time...it Jumps.

I'm not sure about this but, i think it works with game minimized.

Intructions:

1- VirusScan
2- Download (at your own risk)
3- Extract
4- Run
5- F10 (Toggle)
6- F11 (Exit)

DOWNLOAD: 

```
http://speedy.sh/Xzuda/Para-s-Anti-AFK.zip
```


Tool Creds:* *Paraly*

*Source code by:* *Parog*



```
#RequireAdmin

HotKeySet("{F10}", "_toggle_tooltip")
HotKeySet("{F11}", "_exit")
AdlibRegister("_Send_key",30000)

Global $tooltip = True


$timer = TimerInit()
While 1
    $timer_diff = TimerDiff($timer)
    If $timer_diff > 1000 And $tooltip = True Then
        _tooltip()
        $timer = TimerInit()
    ElseIf $tooltip = False Then
        ToolTip("",0,0)
    EndIf
WEnd

Func _Send_key()
    $title = WinGetTitle("[CLASS:ArcheAge]", "")
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{space down}")
    Sleep(120)
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{space up}")
EndFunc

Func _toggle_tooltip()
    $tooltip = Not $tooltip
EndFunc

Func _tooltip()
    ToolTip("F10: Toggle Tooltip" & @CRLF & "F11: Quit Anti-AFK" & @CRLF & "© Paraly",0,0,"Archeage Anti-AFK")
EndFunc

Func _exit()
    Exit
EndFunc
```

----------


## Sychotix

It would be safer just to post an autohotkey script or something like that. Also, lol @ jumping being all you need to do for anti-afk =P

----------


## Domo Kun

if i even get in, Lol +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Rido10

> It would be safer just to post an autohotkey script or something like that. Also, lol @ jumping being all you need to do for anti-afk =P


I do agree with all you've said....Autohotkey Scripts are easy to do, but we also know that there are lazy people over here (Me included) and this just makes things easyer for everyone.

EDIT: With AutoHotKey you couldn't be doing something else on your computer, and with this tool, at least from what i see, you can have game minimized and do other things while the tool keeps you "active" inside the game  :Smile:

----------


## nagymajom

> if i even get in, Lol +rep


well idd. make a realm based game in 2014 is a huge mistake.

----------


## woodlawnje

whenever I get out of this f-ing queue I will try this out.

----------


## Kefaa

Has anyone tried this? After the queues today it seems like I don't have a choice but to do this...

----------


## breadn56

Confirmed this is working and able to use while minimized. Thanks so much, just wondering if this will need updates after every AA patch?

----------


## Parog

The source for those of you wondering; _(I can't vouch this is really what's in the exe - but if you want to compile it yourself / run as script you can.)_



```
#RequireAdmin

HotKeySet("{F10}", "_toggle_tooltip")
HotKeySet("{F11}", "_exit")
AdlibRegister("_Send_key",30000)

Global $tooltip = True


$timer = TimerInit()
While 1
    $timer_diff = TimerDiff($timer)
    If $timer_diff > 1000 And $tooltip = True Then
        _tooltip()
        $timer = TimerInit()
    ElseIf $tooltip = False Then
        ToolTip("",0,0)
    EndIf
WEnd

Func _Send_key()
    $title = WinGetTitle("[CLASS:ArcheAge]", "")
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{space down}")
    Sleep(120)
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{space up}")
EndFunc

Func _toggle_tooltip()
    $tooltip = Not $tooltip
EndFunc

Func _tooltip()
    ToolTip("F10: Toggle Tooltip" & @CRLF & "F11: Quit Anti-AFK" & @CRLF & "© Paraly",0,0,"Archeage Anti-AFK")
EndFunc

Func _exit()
    Exit
EndFunc
```

Should probably include that in the first post  :Smile:

----------


## Rido10

> The source for those of you wondering; _(I can't vouch this is really what's in the exe - but if you want to compile it yourself / run as script you can.)_
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #RequireAdmin
> 
> HotKeySet("{F10}", "_toggle_tooltip")
> HotKeySet("{F11}", "_exit")
> ...


Thank you, also i've updated the thread with your info.

----------


## littleguykoyo

whats the difference between this and an auto keyboard like Auto Keyboard I currently use an auto keyboard, which will never have to be updated because it presses the space bar for me (every few minutes). I know a difference is in the background, but other then that? You think an auto keyboard that actually presses a keyboard button for you is more safe then a program like this?

----------


## yossi2684

> whats the difference between this and an auto keyboard like Auto Keyboard I currently use an auto keyboard, which will never have to be updated because it presses the space bar for me (every few minutes). I know a difference is in the background, but other then that? You think an auto keyboard that actually presses a keyboard button for you is more safe then a program like this?


how did you get it to jump i tried to activate but it doesn't jump in the game and i don't see the auto keyboard working
what to do

----------


## littleguykoyo

all the auto keyboard does is press the button you want it to press at whatever time you want it pressed. So I set it to press Space, every 5min, then i click in game and turn it on and every 5min my character jumps. Change it to 5sec and test it. you'll jump every 5sec.

----------


## xmanx

its posible add to script random¨timer for jump? etc. betwen 1-5min?

----------


## Silverbrain

I really don't wish to resort to this type of behavior, but a 3.5 hour queue last night drove me over the edge. Thank you for the quick script!

----------


## Maireen

having problem loading the script
whenever I load autohotkey I get popup error on Line 1 then it closes
if I delete that line it errors on Line 7 etc

----------


## Parog

> having problem loading the script
> whenever I load autohotkey I get popup error on Line 1 then it closes
> if I delete that line it errors on Line 7 etc


1. Copy paste the entire script in notepad - don't modify anything if you don't know how to code with Autoit3. 
2. Save it as filetype ALL - and name it anythingyouwant.au3
3. Right click the script and select Run script.

You NEED to be able to run software as admin for this to work or the keys won't be sent to the client.

----------


## Firegone

There is a new version available with randomization features :-)

----------


## Parog

> There is a new version available with randomization features :-)


Thanks for the heads up - Here's the new modified* source; Much better as far as detection goes!




```
#RequireAdmin
Global $tooltip = True, $Current_Version = 1.10
Dim $Win_Key[6] = [ 0, "i", "p", "m", "c", "k"]


HotKeySet("{F10}", "_toggle_tooltip")
HotKeySet("{F11}", "_exit")
AdlibRegister("_Send_key",30000)


$timer = TimerInit()
While 1
    $timer_diff = TimerDiff($timer)
    If $timer_diff > 1000 And $tooltip = True Then
        _tooltip()
        $timer = TimerInit()
    ElseIf $tooltip = False Then
        ToolTip("",0,0)
    EndIf
WEnd

Func _Send_key()
    Sleep(Random(2000,8000,1))
    $title = WinGetTitle("[CLASS:ArcheAge]", "")
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{space down}")
    Sleep(Random(110,140,1))
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{space up}")
    Sleep(Random(11000,24000,1))
    _Open_Random_Window()
    Sleep(Random(2000,14000,1))
    _Open_Random_Window()
EndFunc

Func _Open_Random_Window()
    $rnd = Random(1,5,1)
    $title = WinGetTitle("[CLASS:ArcheAge]", "")
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{" & $Win_Key[$rnd] & " down}")
    Sleep(Random(110,140,1))
    ControlSend($title, "", "", "{" & $Win_Key[$rnd] & " up}")
EndFunc

Func _toggle_tooltip()
    $tooltip = Not $tooltip
EndFunc

Func _tooltip()
    ToolTip("F10: Toggle Tooltip" & @CRLF & "F11: Quit Anti-AFK" & @CRLF & "© Paraly",0,0,"Archeage Anti-AFK " & $Current_Version)
EndFunc

Func _exit()
    Exit
EndFunc
```

*The things changed from the original source were the update check and the stuff that automatically opens another website, because it's a competitor's website and it would be filtered out/broken. The software technically does not require any update, and all in all this could be considered removing useless feature to most people. No hard feelings Paraly. If you ever read this - You're free to share your work/make your own threads here as well.  :Smile:

----------


## patatjegroot

thanks, already was waiting for random sleep  :Big Grin:

----------


## stevenv

I know this might sound random but is there anyway you can make a script that will spam 1-5 keys and make it togglable ? It would make leveling for me so much more comfy and easier. I tried to make an autohotkey script but archeage detects it and then closes my archeage down

----------


## sxph

Could someone please post an updated EXE? Also, I think it would be great if there were a hotkey to turn the script on and off.

----------


## Matis02

Compiled for people that asked for it: (F10 is a toggle for on and off)
filehosting.org | Download | not_my_anti-afker.exe

----------


## sxph

> Compiled for people that asked for it: (F10 is a toggle for on and off)
> filehosting.org | Download | not_my_anti-afker.exe


Thank you for the upload. F10 only toggles the tooltip, not the script though.

----------


## seacorb

> Thank you for the upload. F10 only toggles the tooltip, not the script though.


How do you toggle it? And is this compiled with the updated code? This is really going to come in handy with the ANTI-AFK update today!

----------


## xcloudsmx

Thanks, this will do for now until I come up with my idea. 

I am considering working on a an AHK script that simply moves the camera around every so often.

From personal experience just moving the camera [not your player] DOES reset the AFK timer. For LP regen, this would be more ideal since they now fixed the character select idle workaround.

So for example, in what I am thinking is the most non-conspicuous and least risk way: You stay in a level 1 start area, and the script just presses Mouse1, moves, releases (which causes the camera to move). I am not adept at AHK scripting so I don't know if I'll succeed but if I do I'll share it here. I just wanted to share the idea.

Nobody is likely to report you in that scenario.

----------


## Steelcraze

I cant belive nobody has stated yet that this does not actually work.

I mean the scipt runs flawless but hackshield kicks you off in less then 5min.

----------


## seacorb

> I cant belive nobody has stated yet that this does not actually work.
> 
> I mean the scipt runs flawless but hackshield kicks you off in less then 5min.


that's called a fix =P I guess they werent just aimed at character select.

----------


## neosho

Any fix for hackshield update??

----------


## ptfock

is the *new script with the random sleeps working?!
Maybe just lower the sleep time?! Any ideas?!

----------


## ptfock

I just deleted this comment, cause this is on public, and i was asking stuff to get this to work better, i will just do it alone cause i don't like public.

----------


## Parog

Not sure what any of you are talking about - The script I posted on page 2 still works flawlessly.

----------


## Steelcraze

> Not sure what any of you are talking about - The script I posted on page 2 still works flawlessly.


no not really, i just tried to use it. it works for like 3minutes then Hackshield kicks me off the game.

----------


## neosho

Yup, works but hackshield detects it and BANG out of game..

----------


## archlord12345

thanks for this

----------


## TehMorbid

thank you, gonna try it out

----------


## archlord12345

is this still updated? i need labor

----------


## makkaraa

Has always worked for me and still works. (edited script a bit and made it a exe file)

----------


## DeMoN

seriously why would you use a program for anti-afk when its super easy to just use ingame mechanics and have 0 risk of ban

----------


## makkaraa

Cause i can use computer for other things at the same time. (works minimized, can play other game, watch movie)

----------


## DeMoN

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...-anywhere.html (AFK anywhere)

uses in game mechanics and can be minimized. no need for 3rd party app. enjoy

----------

